# Sticky  A food revolution that may be needed here.



## Our Little Farm

A wonderful history piece set in England. Well worth watching. Apparently farming had taken a nose dive and the war and lack of imports meant that had to change drastically or many would starve. 

Great to take notes while watching and get some ideas. America has become a nation vastly removed from it's food source and many rely on instant foods. 
Could you provide for your own?
Do you have the ability to do so?
Seed, equipment, knowledge?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8vaexIRSZ0]BBC Wartime Farm Ep.1/8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2

Good idea to watch this. Maybe during the possible days off, or one a day until done.
Thanks for posting it, OLF.


----------



## Callieslamb

They are great films to watch. Good to hear from you OLF!!!


----------



## Our Little Farm

AngieM2 said:


> Good idea to watch this. Maybe during the possible days off, or one a day until done.
> Thanks for posting it, OLF.


I watched them all yesterday when I should have been doing something else. Warning, they are addictive. LOL


----------



## ovsfarm

I have always been interested in this topic - having to go into very intensive production mode to support troops. It would be very invigorating if the troops were protecting my homeland and a government I believed in. It would be punishment if the troops were invaders who were destroying my way of life and creating a government I hated.

Lots to ponder...


----------



## Forerunner

Dandelions and June bugs go a long ways. :shrug:


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Forerunner said:


> Dandelions and June bugs go a long ways. :shrug:


I only see June bugs here for about 1.5 months in the summer. Do they keep well?


----------



## chickenslayer

My wife and I were watching TV a couple weeks ago and a commercial came on for hamburger helper. They said something along the lines of " for a home cooked meal hamburger helper is a good choice" or something like that, we just looked at each other and shook our heads.


----------



## Forerunner

PrettyPaisley said:


> I only see June bugs here for about 1.5 months in the summer. Do they keep well?


Just gather up a few bushels, impale them on straight knitting needles (size 3 or smaller, longer needle, the better) and smoke/dry 'em over a slow hickory bark fire. When they're crunchy all the way through, they store great in those big glass gallon pickle jars.

I like to use them in my hot chocolate, in place of those disgusting little marshmellows. :spinsmiley:


----------



## timfromohio

Great show. It's the fourth in a series starting with "Tales from the Green Valley", "Victorian Farm", "Edwardian Farm", and then "Wartime Farm". What was really interesting in "Wartime Farm" was the extent to which the government dictated how things should be done. How would things have turned out different had the government been less intrusive? What's really interesting is that at the end of the war, the majority of farmers voted to keep the government role in dictating how things be done intact! I cannot imagine why they would have wanted to continue to be told what to do.


----------



## Forerunner

The currently somewhat gentle, yet firm grip that USDA has on American farmers is about one step away from the worst that England ever had it.

Here in the States, first they bought them. Soon they will dominate them, absolutely.

Prep value ? 

Learn to live outside of the scope of corporate agriculture.

(Paisley....crickets aren't bad, either, and can be substituted for June bugs in most recipes)


----------



## Tommyice

Forerunner said:


> Just gather up a few bushels, impale them on straight *knitting needles (size 3 or smaller, longer needle, the better)* and smoke/dry 'em over a slow hickory bark fire. When they're crunchy all the way through, they store great in those big glass gallon pickle jars.
> 
> I like to use them in my hot chocolate, in place of those disgusting little marshmellows. :spinsmiley:


What in the world are YOU doing with knitting needles so small?


----------



## Forerunner

Tommyice said:


> What in the world are YOU doing with knitting needles so small?


Simply using them for that purpose for which they were surely intended.


----------



## backwoods

Can you get these on dvd anywhere? Can't watch on my pc.


----------



## HOTW

My mum Nd dad grew up during the war it was mu 
Ch hardse on dads fMily as they lived in town. I pick mums brain for as much info about raising rabbits on as little as possible. She will be moving with us to a small holding within the next year and having her own little hoise and i know I will consider her better than gold! I hope to get her to watch this series with me and I want to take notes as I know she will comment!


----------



## beaglebiz

What England did during WWII, is kind of what caused to the dust bowl in the prairie during the depression here in the USA. they plowed up the vegetation that protected the soil from erosion to grow more crops during the previous war. Along with a drought.


----------



## Studhauler

Forerunner said:


> Dandelions and June bugs go a long ways. :shrug:


If dandelions are a good food source I've got it made. I'll post a picture next spring. I hear cattails are too. I've got more food than I know what to do with.


----------



## Helena

My Father's side of the family is/was from England and my mom's from Scotland and she came to America as a child. Parents met during the war and it was the typical war romance. Mom went to 
England during the war on a submarine and I have heard so many stories of England during and after the war. It amazes me how the British survied against Hitler. but, Yes..I enjoy hearing and seeing these films. Summers in England with my cousins was a blast. As I was the only "Yankee" :nanner:


----------



## farmerpat

backwoods said:


> Can you get these on dvd anywhere? Can't watch on my pc.


bump.

I'm also interested in watching these dvds. Any ideas where to purchase them?


----------



## farmerpat

Ok, I checked on EBay, and the ones available ONLY play on region 2 (UK) dvd players. There are none listed for Region 1 (US). I guess because it's a BBC production.

Darn.


----------



## cnichols

I used youtube downloader (free) and downloaded them onto my computer while I slept. Awesome series! I watched all 4 and now have them on my puter to go back when I have time and take notes. There is alot of information available in these shows.


----------



## Dahc

Video has been removed. If anyone knows another location for them, I'd love to watch.


----------



## elkhound

Dahc said:


> Video has been removed. If anyone knows another location for them, I'd love to watch.



i put a bunch here...watch my posts i abuse youtube links regular here....lol

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...rviving-thriving-river-cottage-australia.html


----------



## ginnie5

ok I just watched the first 6 of these yesterda...yes I had other things to do! I just got sucked in. I plan on watching the other two tonight while I process a deer....
They were absolutely fascinating! BUT I have questions! They made me do a LOT of thinking about what we may be in for here......land being taken, forced to work and produce food to have it taken by the govt......and so on. I'm also curious about the farmers being thrown off their farms. This is a stupid question but is land ownership the same in England as it is here? 
I know they had a good reason for all they did but so much of it just seems wrong to me.


----------



## YounGrey

Very cool videos thanks for sharing 


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## sugarspinner

Okay. I tried to watch these and received the messages that "this video does not exist" and "this video is not available" Hmmmm


----------



## elkhound

go to link i put up in post #23....these videos come and go...just search youtube often and someone is always posting or reposting.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I didn't like VF. Those guys were plain stupid. They were supposed to be showing what REAL farmers went through and did to get through the war. Instead, what they showed was 2 dummys that didn't hardly have a clue of farming, and what they did have came out of a book.
The woman was the only smart one of the 3
I still pity Clumper for the way he got treated.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Maybe its time to bring this thread forward again. Temporary shortages in food and other supplies might very well become a permanent part of our lives. 

Society in general is clueless as to where food comes from...they believe the grocery store. Know people who refuse to eat farm fresh eggs cause they saw it came from the hen's butt and they're unable to process that all eggs have the same source. My great-granddaughter didn't want to eat a potato I dug because it was dirty. Very sad state of affairs.

With all the negative (dangerously negative) things happening, we need to pay attention to prepping our pantries.


----------



## SLADE

It surprises me that people have no idea how much food they eat in 1 year.


----------



## Mars Hill Homeschool

I got ahold of this series a few months ago and simply devoured them. I know that it was "put on" in many ways, but it was so informative and intriguing! It got my brain ticking and "at least do what I can!" motivation going!


----------



## damoc

farmerpat said:


> Ok, I checked on EBay, and the ones available ONLY play on region 2 (UK) dvd players. There are none listed for Region 1 (US). I guess because it's a BBC production.
> 
> Darn.


 Easily available through youtube. This is a great series.


----------



## emdeengee

A very interesting site The 1940's Experiment is about rationing during WW2 with amazing recipes and tips. It started out as a way for the author to lose weight, get healthier and save money as this is what all of the rationing and different foods actually accomplished for the British people.









200+ Wartime Recipes


100’s of authentic ‘Wartime Recipes’ will be recreated and photographed throughout the year of the 1940’s Experiment. During times of uncertainty and disruption, frugal, sto…




the1940sexperiment.com


----------



## muleskinner2

Our Little Farm said:


> Could you provide for your own?
> Do you have the ability to do so?
> Seed, equipment, knowledge?


Yep.


----------



## Kmac15

Just finished the series and really enjoyed it


----------



## Litlbits

backwoods said:


> Can you get these on dvd anywhere? Can't watch on my pc.


Yes, they are available through Amazon


----------



## motdaugrnds

all urls in this thread lead to error or not available msgs. Anyone know where I might watch these?


----------



## FarmChix

motdaugrnds said:


> all urls in this thread lead to error or not available msgs. Anyone know where I might watch these?


Just go to YouTube and type in Wartime Farm in the search box. It will come up.


----------



## sapphira

I will try to find these. Have had panic and nightmares about food storage. Have always "stocked up" but this never turned into a longer term storage. I just never came out well storing and shopping and raising. On 13 acres now with hunters and fishers. I decided to spend 2-3 weeks now on fruit. Some I buy since apple trees not ready. But am also, since fruit is hard to store and keep fresh, buying canned pie fillings and other canned fruit. 5 children, 3 adults eat a lot and all love fruit. If I concentrate on ONE type of food at a time, am doing a lot better. Allergic to wheat is another pitfall.


----------



## JohnP

10/2021 playlist link; https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL59GlH-H0rGGl7RUe5T7XzT4_ToqqNL5R

When that one's dead, just search youtube for "wartime farm" and then use the filter to select Playlist


----------



## muleskinner2

Our Little Farm said:


> Could you provide for your own?
> Do you have the ability to do so?
> Seed, equipment, knowledge?


Yep.


----------



## Pony

The BBC Farm documentaries are really quite good. And I completely disagree with the poster who said that Peter and Alex are inept. They are very good in their areas of specialization, and what happened to Clumper was through no fault of theirs. 

ANYway. _Tales From the Green Valley_ (which would have been more aptly named _Jacobean Farm_) shows quite primitive, but very functional, situations. I've been more than once tempted to try out making a wattle and daub building. Even have a neighbor with a goodly supply of horse manure. 

Of the many Farm series, my favorites are the first and last year-long projects: _Tales From the Green Valley_, and _Wartime Farm_. They seem to offer the most practical ideas for successful living with less abundant resources.


----------



## reneedarley

My Mam was a preteen during the war in England. She was an evacuee from one of the big cities. Her mother became deranged during the bombing and the police found my mother and her brother scrounging for food during an air raid. Wars are so, so horrible. She never saw her mother again and her father "forgot" to pick her up after the ceasefire. She has had a good life in the countryside and always has lots of stories to tell (She is 90) The children only went to school in the mornings during the summer months. They were taught to pick the weeds and herbs that were needed for the war effort. Good training for her children as we often had "weeds" instead of vegetables for meals. Chickweed is one of my favourites and so plentiful


----------



## Forcast

Tommyice said:


> What in the world are YOU doing with knitting needles so small?


June bug is a bug with wings?


----------



## Clem

Everything you need to know is here, free. keep following the links, you'll find free downloads of all sort of helpful stuff. 
Small Farms Library - Journey to Forever


----------



## kinderfeld

This guy's videos are very straight forward and funny.






The Survival Gardener | The Official Site of Famous Gardening Author David The Good


The Official Site of Famous Gardening Author David The Good



www.thesurvivalgardener.com


----------

